# The allergy god demands a sacrifice



## banjobama (Aug 8, 2007)

This summer I have constant hay fever!!

I don't know what I'm allergic to and this has never happened to me before (except for a week or so every spring). My nose has a constant tingle up inside like I'm going to sneeze, my eyes water and my nose runs all day. Even when it's damp or raining outside, the hay fever doesn't go away. 

I have it at home, at school, and at work. I've taken Claritin, Claritin-D, Benadryl, and chlorpheniramine. This is driving me crazy!!

Does anyone know any vitamin/mineral supplements that can help with allergies? Or has this happened to anyone else? We don't have any pets and I keep the house clean so I don't think it's dust.

OT: I went to MAC today and a lady was there with a couple of young kids. The one little girl was putting blush all over herself, and the other one dropped a paint pot and broke the lid. Instead of picking it up or even telling anybody about it, the mom just grabbed them both and left. Why don't people watch their kids??


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 8, 2007)

High pollen count and grass can aggravate hay fever.
I've never suffered from it till two years ago although this year I've been ok so far!
I used Piriton Syrup from the chemist/doctor and it works great!


----------



## banjobama (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_High pollen count and grass can aggravate hay fever.
I've never suffered from it till two years ago although this year I've been ok so far!
I used Piriton Syrup from the chemist/doctor and it works great!_

 
I've never heard of Piriton Syrup but I will definitely look it up! Thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

  OT: I went to MAC today and a lady was there with a couple of young kids. The one little girl was putting blush all over herself, and the other one dropped a paint pot and broke the lid. Instead of picking it up or even telling anybody about it, the mom just grabbed them both and left. Why don't people watch their kids??  
 
I hear that!  I have a friend with 3 kids & 1 on the way...when I go out somewhere with them, I am extremely embarrassed.  They kids do as they please & run all over the store.  It's chaos...not to mention the horrible stares.  I feel if I say something, I may lose my friend...so I'm taking a much needed break from my friend & her brats.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't have anything to offer for your allergies, but just had to comment on this.


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 9, 2007)

i would recommend just going to a an allergy specialist to figure out what the problem is, especially since it sounds like it's been bothering you longterm and over the counter meds haven't been helping.  

also, all sorts of random and trivial things can cause allergic reactions.  try and think about any new products or foods that you've introduced into your life around the time when the allergies started (beauty products, cleaning products, perfumes, etc).  For example, i had a bad case of red and watering eyes a few years back and could not figure out the cause.  after seeing a doctor, it turned out to be caused by the chemicals my hairstylist used on me when i got a straight perm.  who would've thought?!

hope this helps and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 12, 2007)

I would make an appt with an ENT doc (ears/nose/throat) for a couple of reasons: 

+ This is a new symptom for you
+ It is pretty severe in its nature
+ OTC meds don't help you

An ENT can help you with allergy issues you have, as well as look into your sinus or get a scan to determine if you have a nasal polyp or any other harmless growth.  You may have inhaled a foreign object that has become lodged. You just never know until you see a doc.  An appt will take 30 min and answer your questions.


----------



## banjobama (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_   You may have inhaled a foreign object that has become lodged. You just never know until you see a doc._

 
It's funny that you say that since I actually thought of this. Sometimes it does feel like something is up there irritating the SH*T out of my nose and making me sneeze. I'll def. have to follow everyone's advice and see a doctor about it.


----------

